# Nikon D5100



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

The 35mm 1.8 is imo is a better over all lens. With the 40mm you have to be extremely close to get the full benefit. If macro is important, save for the Nikon 70-180mm or the 105mm 2.8 both aren't cheap but well worth it!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got the D5100, I switched from Canon (had a T2i) and I love it. I have pretty big hands, and it fits extremely well and feels very natural. As far as results, it's much better than, say, the T2i IMO. I got the kit with the 18-55mm kit lens and 55-300mm telephoto (beast lens!) and absolutely love using it.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Its a perfectly fine and capable camera. Get it, and then the quality of the results rests solely upon you 

The 40mm Macro is fine, just realize that you literally have to have the front of the lens about 1 inch away from the subject to get 1:1 (Macro) magnification...


----------

